# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  V2 Club Restaurant - Quán cafe ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Sở hữu một mặt tiền thoáng rộng cùng một không gian khoáng đạt trên 500m2, cùng với vị trí ngay tại trung tâm khu đô thị Mỹ Đình 1, V2 CLUB thực sự trở thành điểm đến lý tưởng đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của thực khách.
Đặt chân đến V2 club, bạn như lạc vào một thế giới đa sắc màu và cảm giác. Một không gian ngoài trời cho bạn một cảm giác như đang giao hòa cùng thiên nhiên, đất trời. Vừa thưởng thức những ly cafe thơm ngon và những đồ uống mát lạnh vừa tận hưởng những cơn gió thoảng trong lành và cùng thả hồn thư giãn ngắm cảnh phố phường không quá tấp nập, ồn ào. 
Bước vào không gian bên trong, bạn như lạc vào một khu nhà vườn với đa dạng những cỏ cây, hoa lá và bạn sẽ thực sự hài lòng với cách bài trí theo lối kiến trúc Châu Âu hiện đại, sang trọng. Từng đường nét, từng chi tiết sắp xếp không gian chung, riêng đều tỉ mỉ, cẩn thận, cho bạn một cảm giác như được nâng niu, trân trọng. Từ việc lựa chọn những bức tranh treo tường nghệ thuật, đến từng góc xanh trong không gian rộng lớn ấy. Sự giao thoa hài hòa giữa chung và riêng bằng thiên nhiên, hoa lá cho bạn cảm giác thật êm ái và dễ chịu. 
Không chỉ đáp ứng nhu cầu thư giãn của thực khách, V2 Club còn có 2 phòng Vip tiện nghi, sang trọng và hiện đại cho nhu cầu gặp gỡ, trao đổi công việc và tiếp đối tác của mình. Lựa chọn V2 Club chính là một lựa chọn đẳng cấp và mang đến 50% sự thành công cho những thương vụ quan trọng của bạn. 
Ngoài ra, với những khách hàng đặt tiệc sinh nhật, gặp mặt hay liên hoan công ty, hội nghị, hội thảo... tại V2 Club, sẽ được phục vụ karaoke trên màn hình lớn 300inch, và đặc biệt hơn với sự góp mặt trực tiếp của các ca sỹ trẻ đến từ các trường nghệ thuật của thủ đô như Học Viện Âm Nhạc Quốc Gia VN, Đại Học Văn Hóa Nghệ Thuật Quân Đội... mang đến cho thực khách một bữa tiệc thành công hoàn hảo. 
Bữa Trưa - Khoảng thời gian quá ít để bạn có thể vừa thưởng thức những món ăn ngon, hợp khẩu vị. Vừa có 1 không gian yên tĩnh, thoáng đãng để nghỉ ngơi thư giãn sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng... Hãy để V2 Club mang đến cho bạn những giây phút đó! Với một không gian rộng rãi, dễ chịu, với đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình chu đáo, với dàn đầu bếp đẳng cấp, chuyên nghiệp, với Thực Đơn Cơm Văn Phòng sẽ liên tục được đổi món theo ngày! 
Thực đơn tại V2 club đa dạng với nhiều loại đồ uống và đồ ăn hấp dẫn. Từ những loại rượu hảo hạng dành cho những quý ông sành điệu, những món đặc sản thịt thú rừng, món thịt cá sấu... Hay chỉ đơn thuần là những ly cafe, cocktails mát lạnh hay một bát phở cho buổi sáng, một suất cơm trưa văn phòng nóng hổi... Tất cả đều nhận được một sự phục vụ nhiệt tình, ân cần, chu đáo. Bạn sẽ có cảm giác gần gũi, thân thiện như tại chính ngôi nhà của mình trong một không gian sang trọng và khác biệt. Cái lạ mà quen, quen mà lạ ấy đã khiến V2 club chinh phục thực khách và lựa chọn nơi đây như một điểm đến tất yếu cho những nhu cầu của mình. 

V2 PUB


Sẽ là một thiếu sót lớn nếu bạn bỏ qua cơ hội khám phá khu vực sôi động nhất vào hằng đêm của V2 club. Một không gian với những dàn âm thanh, ánh sáng hoành tráng, hiện đại vào hạng bậc nhất hiện nay. 
Một không gian của những nhóm múa hiện đại, những vũ công nóng bỏng với những vũ điệu bốc lửa, cuồng nhiệt. 
Của những DJ trẻ đầy tài năng cùng những bản nhạc Dance Hot nhất của thế giới liên tục được update hàng ngày. 
Hãy hòa mình cùng bầu không khí sôi động ấy vào hằng đêm, chắc hẳn những mệt mỏi sau mỗi ngày làm việc mệt nhọc, những ưu phiền của cuộc sống sẽ được xóa tan đi và mang đến cho bạn sự tươi mới, trẻ trung…



Ðịa chỉ	Số 3 C3, Mỹ Đình 1, Từ Liêm, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ đường Lê Đức Thọ rẽ vào khu đô thị Mỹ Đình 1, V2 Club nằm tại tầng 1 tòa nhà C3 (đường Nguyễn Cơ Thạch).

Ðiện thoại	(04) 62872185	Fax	(04) 35656046

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	vivangroup@gmail.com


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán V2 Club Restaurant_



(Nguồn Didau.org)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

nhìn cái cửa kiểu như sắp đổ í nhỉ

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán liên hệ em. Tks!

----------


## lovetravel

Gần nhà mình mà ko pit. Hôm nào tới đây mới được.

----------


## macallan14798

thong bao la quan nay da dap di roi, dung mo den mat cong

----------

